# What is wrong with this planet!! (LI, NY)



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

How can it be well below freezing for days on end, then when its going to have precipitation it rains buckets like a monsoon....THEN right back to freezing temps for days. I DONT GET IT! What is wrong with this weather its getting more unpredictable each year that passes. Meteorology is becoming a big guessing game. 

I love plowing, but it may seem like its time to sell the equipment and stop getting aggravated it doesn't snow anymore...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Snowing here...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowing here...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just proof again the Mother Nature is bipolar...

Nothing new... same old same old


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Really noticeable where I live since the mid 1990s. The snow line has moved up farther north. We just mainly get rain, sleet or freezing rain now. Snows do not stick around as long as they used to. Roads don't freeze over as much. I am not going to debate what is causing the change. Just that it has changed. Hopefully it will change back soon. I love Snow! Back in the 70s in 80s we got below zero days. Highs in the teens. Snow on the ground for days. Back in the 60s we had a snow with high winds. Snowed in for a week. Snowed, then sleeted, then freezing rain on top of that. Now winters are pretty boring


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

tooch420 said:


> How can it be well below freezing for days on end, then when its going to have precipitation it rains buckets like a monsoon....THEN right back to freezing temps for days. I DONT GET IT! What is wrong with this weather its getting more unpredictable each year that passes. Meteorology is becoming a big guessing game.
> 
> I love plowing, but it may seem like its time to sell the equipment and stop getting aggravated it doesn't snow anymore...


 I didn't know that "strong island' got much snow! I'm a 25 mile boat ride away and it always seemed you guys were in a different climate zone! We'd be in the snow and you would be in rain.I would say that southern new England and LI are one of the hardest areas to predict storms.This year is in a category by itself. Precipt is off the charts. Non scientific observation,my sump pump has been kicking on and off since sept.It usually only goes on in the spring and every other year on average.If this precipt was all snow we would have had at least 6-7 24" storms! I feel for you!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowing here...


Yup, but I read here here earlier about, only three inches.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

tooch420 said:


> How can it be well below freezing for days on end, then when its going to have precipitation it rains buckets like a monsoon....THEN right back to freezing temps for days. I DONT GET IT! What is wrong with this weather its getting more unpredictable each year that passes. Meteorology is becoming a big guessing game.
> 
> I love plowing, but it may seem like its time to sell the equipment and stop getting aggravated it doesn't snow anymore...


We've had winter's like this before. We had one good winter years back. I spent about $20,000.00 getting ready for the next season. My gross sales for snow that season was just over $7000.00. it happens.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Definitely a change since we were kids. Back in HS, I recall snow in November, and it stayed till April. Now, its a roller coaster , and fluctuates from 20's to 60's on a daily basis. Nothing, like it was, but I agree it's mother nature, and just another cycle of unpredictable. 

Worst part for me is the temperature inconsistencies delay my body's natural acclamation to temperature, and makes me feel tired.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> We've had winter's like this before. We had one good winter years back. I spent about $20,000.00 getting ready for the next season. My gross sales for snow that season was just over $7000.00. it happens.


Same scenario played here, a few years back.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

If you've only been plowing for 10 years or so you've been spoiled! Check your averages. Ours is 24".We've had above average seasons for as long back as I can remember. We hit 70" a couple of times and I think last year was 50"+ Might be a little less for you being on the island but probably similar. It all averages out. That being said its not easy looking at #'s and seeing your income down by 50% from the year before! I want to leave snow plowing after a great year,guess it won't be this year


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

According to weather records, on average, we don’t get any less/more snow/ or colder/warmer temps than we did 120yrs ago


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Definitely a change since we were kids. Back in HS, I recall snow in November, and it stayed till April. Now, its a roller coaster , and fluctuates from 20's to 60's on a daily basis. Nothing, like it was, but I agree it's mother nature, and just another cycle of unpredictable.
> 
> Worst part for me is the temperature inconsistencies delay my body's natural acclamation to temperature, and makes me feel tired.


 Yes makes me feel tired too. I remember back when most everyone owned snow chains and sleds. Not anymore. Still get some cold and snows. The extremes are just rare now in comparison to the pre 95. Remember the Frozen tundra nicname for the green bay packer stadium? Who is calling it that these days? Extremes happen. Just more rare


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Ha ha... 

I'm the ONLY idiot in my neighborhood who actually has separate snow tires, just used from November through March. 

Granted they're on the plow truck, but still.. 

Cars with no rear hubcaps, snow tires on back, and the sounds of studded tires hitting the roads are a distant memory.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

plow4beer said:


> According to weather records, on average, we don't get any less/more snow/ or colder/warmer temps than we did 120yrs ago


Don't tell the global warming folks. They'll protest your home wearing masks, while carrying horns and small sticks with pointy ends.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Really not about how much snow you get. Actually too much high pressure can dry things out. . Just more rare that it gets cold enough to snow here. Ground temps too warm to stick many times. Up north it can still easily get cold enough to snow and stick


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Global surface temperature has been measured since 1880 at a network
of ground-based and ocean-based sites. Over the last century, the average surfacetemperature of the Earth has increased by about 1.0F. The eleven warmest years this century have all occurred since 1980, with1995 the warmest on record.​


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> According to weather records, on average, we don't get any less/more snow/ or colder/warmer temps than we did 120yrs ago


Depends... If guesstomologists are the ones keeping those records they're probably screwed up too like their forecasts...


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Dont really want this to go toward a GW thread. That usually turns into a yo mama fight:realmad::laugh:


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Depends... If guesstomologists are the ones keeping those records they're probably screwed up too like their forecasts...


Pretty sure those records are kept by the same scientists that claim the ice caps will be gone in 20yrsThumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Charles said:


> Dont really want this to go toward a GW thread. That usually turns into a yo mama fight:realmad::laugh:


Things have been pretty civil round the water cooler lately.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Another thing to consider regarding snow tires chains, studs being used more in the old days- old cars were terrible in snow,very rarely treated roads,sand/salt on highways and at intersections of city roads sometimes. Now the roads are usually dry pavement within hours of end of event.The use of salt has gone insane.I plowed for 10 years before I even had to buy a sander ! Everyone is impatient these days.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

My opinion on the salt and brine on the roads is it is getting out of control. It has to be affecting our eco system, waterways. So people have to sit home for a day, big deal. And im no tree hugger.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> My opinion on the salt and brine on the roads is it is getting out of control. It has to be affecting our eco system, waterways. So people have to sit home for a day, big deal. And im no tree hugger.


The physical damage to road surfaces are way worse now, than back in those long missed by-gone days. At least the macadam manufacturers are happy.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Charles said:


> Really noticeable where I live since the mid 1990s. The snow line has moved up farther north. We just mainly get rain, sleet or freezing rain now. Snows do not stick around as long as they used to. Roads don't freeze over as much. I am not going to debate what is causing the change. Just that it has changed. Hopefully it will change back soon. I love Snow! Back in the 70s in 80s we got below zero days. Highs in the teens. Snow on the ground for days. Back in the 60s we had a snow with high winds. Snowed in for a week. Snowed, then sleeted, then freezing rain on top of that. Now winters are pretty boring


I agree. I love snow, and its just not the same no more....


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Randall Ave said:


> My opinion on the salt and brine on the roads is it is getting out of control. It has to be affecting our eco system, waterways. So people have to sit home for a day, big deal. And im no tree hugger.


Likely the only way to reduce the over use is to get the tree-hugging lobbies involved to 1. get tort reform to reduce liability for slip and falls if certain standards are met, and

2 to put pressure on governments for their usage.

Reduction of salt usage is not going to happen without powerful lobbying efforts.

It's rare that I see a PennDot truck actually plowing. They spread salt before the storm and just keep putting it down so there is never enough accumulation to plow.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Think all that salt they use in PA is why PA has the absolute worst roads in the country? Me thinks so.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Lets keep it to the snow people...lol Salt on the road is another thread thank you...

Im talking bout WE NEED SNOW!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

tooch420 said:


> Lets keep it to the snow people...lol Salt on the road is another thread thank you...
> 
> Im talking bout WE NEED SNOW!


 Ok, maybe tues night .It's going to rain tues but the temps will fall quickly and it will snow for a bit after 3 am. Maybe get a salting run in, get ready. Its better than nothing!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tooch420 said:


> Lets keep it to the snow people...lol Salt on the road is another thread thank you...
> 
> Im talking bout WE NEED SNOW!


When it snow you need salt...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

leigh said:


> Ok, maybe tues night .It's going to rain tues but the temps will fall quickly and it will snow for a bit after 3 am. Maybe get a salting run in, get ready. Its better than nothing!


Small storms are best for me. 2 plus inches, and all my customers get service. I get done quick, and back home to relax.

Huge storms are okay too, but the customers get peeved with all the higher charges


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still snowing...


 Wimpy 1-3" snowfall. Rain for you sunday so don't get all uppity ! That being said,I'd settle for an inch at this point


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leigh said:


> Wimpy 1-3" snowfall. Rain for you sunday so don't get all uppity ! That being said,I'd settle for an inch at this point


1-3"?

3x3 maybe


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

We are going to be in the 60s starting February 4th.


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Pitchers & catchers soon


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> When it snow you need salt...


No ewe dun't


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Still snowing...and cold.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i haven't seen plowable snow since November


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i haven't seen plowable snow since November


I have...been plowing for 2 weeks.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Yep, been plowing since Nov 12. Starting to worry about running out of room to stack. Ready for Spring!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 189556


You're low of DEF....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> You're low of DEF....


I am???


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Remember, Governor Cuomo says the main reason people are leaving New York State is the weather. (It has nothing to do with high taxes & fees.) Mother Nature is just trying to prove him right. The last person out of the state needs to turn the lights off.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Ah, leave the lights on.

All the illegals won't be able to see where to grab all the free stuff they are being promised.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

ok, well maybe I should have been more specific...I MEANT LONG ISLAND WEATHER...LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Still snowing...


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still snowing...


Don't you have anything better to do man.. If you don't live near me then I don't need your input. 
OBVIOUSLY it's snowing where you are and it does the same every year. We live in a different zone here.. 
Go bomb another thread.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tooch420 said:


> Don't you have anything better to do man.. If you don't live near me then I don't need your input.
> OBVIOUSLY it's snowing where you are and it does the same every year. We live in a different zone here..
> Go bomb another thread.


So you start a thread to talk about how meteorologist blow the forcast in only long island new york?


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Title says "Planet"


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> You're low of DEF....


I heard on a Dodge, that will break the windshield wipers.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

We've only plowed 21 times this season. Below our average. Kinda frustrating.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Been getting storms aboot every 7-10 days, since the first of the year. some just salt but most in the 2-5” range. March and April are our big snow months.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've been "blocked" lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Another 4" give or take.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 189556


Nice. Where did you mounted the sensor and is it accurate?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

boutch said:


> Nice. Where did you mounted the sensor and is it accurate?


A pillar and very accurate. Pavement better than air.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A pillar and very accurate. Pavement better than air.


I meet the sensor that picks up road temperature.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

boutch said:


> I meet the sensor that picks up road temperature.


I did too. Thumbs Up


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I did too. Thumbs Up


I can see the gauge in the A pillar. But there is a infrared sensor some where to scan the road temp. Sensor on the right first picture.
As to be mounted somewhere outside the truck. On Big rig usually mounthed to mirror.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Duh...we fabbed one up.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

White truck.........is that so you can go incognito and spy on your staff?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> White truck.........is that so you can go incognito and spy on your staff?


You say that like its a bad thing...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

DeVries said:


> White truck.........is that so you can go incognito and spy on your staff?


White? Looks to be Oomkes Green to me


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Well...February is out and here comes March. Last year I think I had the most hours plowing in March. We'll see...lowblue:


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Melting polar ice has weakened the jet stream. It meanders further south (bringing cold air) and stays longer, then retreats north again with a tropical warmth behind it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bighammer said:


> Melting polar ice has weakened the jet stream. It meanders further south (bringing cold air) and stays longer, then retreats north again with a tropical warmth behind it.


So what about the glaciers that used to cover half of North America?

What about dinosaurs?

The climate has always changed without man's input.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So what about the glaciers that used to cover half of North America?
> 
> What about dinosaurs?
> 
> The climate has always changed without man's input.


So are you saying we need a good nuclear winter or that we need Buzz's supervolcano to blow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So are you saying we need a good nuclear winter or that we need Buzz's supervolcano to blow...


Sure...I'm saying nothing has changed. Its been far warmer and far colder all before fossil fuels were getting burned or there were 6 billion people on earth or cows were farting.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

And there was a time the polar ice caps didn’t exist
Just as the climate has been constantly changing so has the position of the continents on earth The positioning of the continents also effect the water& earths temperature.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So are you saying we need a good nuclear winter or that we need Buzz's supervolcano to blow...


The sooper volcano is aboot the same distance to ewe two.


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

can I just say something.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> The sooper volcano is aboot the same distance to ewe two.


There was a show on Natgeo I think the other day I forgot what zone we are in but it was maybe a 1/2" of ash only... So just a salt run...



Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...I'm saying nothing has changed. Its been far warmer and far colder all before fossil fuels were getting burned or there were 6 billion people on earth or cows were farting.


I disagree it's continuously changing and like most things it is probably cyclical... There will be another ice age etc... The problem I have is how long have actual records been kept, few hundred years? So in the big picture we are talking thousands and millions of years of evolution...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

30,000 Scientist have come forward confirming that man made climate change is a hoax perpetuated by the elite in order to make money


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> 30,000 Scientist have come forward confirming that man made climate change is a hoax perpetuated by the elite in order to make money


I knew that 20+ years ago.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Whenever the question of global warming / climate change comes up at the marina I work at, I have a stock answer. _"You do realize that the lake we're standing beside was formed by a glacier thousands of years ago, right?"_


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Soooo... Does any of this mean we still have a chance of getting snow in March?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

For some it can be the slowest month of the year.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

tooch420 said:


> Soooo... Does any of this mean we still have a chance of getting snow in March?





Hydromaster said:


> For some it can be the slowest month of the year.


March and April are our biggest snow months and we get the occasional 30" dump in May too.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

BUFF said:


> March and April are our biggest snow months and we get the occasional 30" dump in May too.


I WOULD LOVE THAT!!


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

boutch said:


> I can see the gauge in the A pillar. But there is a infrared sensor some where to scan the road temp. Sensor on the right first picture.
> As to be mounted somewhere outside the truck. On Big rig usually mounthed to mirror.
> 
> View attachment 190265
> ...


Thats cools ive always used the Dot sensors for reference.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Got six hours plowing for this puddly storm. Took the rust off anyway.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

tooch420 said:


> I WOULD LOVE THAT!!


March is holding true.......Got aboot 7" today and still coming down, suppose to stop midday tomorrow. The Mtn's are getting several feet from this storm.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

BUFF said:


> March is holding true.......Got aboot 7" today and still coming down, suppose to stop midday tomorrow. The Mtn's are getting several feet from this storm.


Im hoping that holds true here and heads our way. The snow belt hasnt seen anything yet to write home about


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

L.I.Mike said:


> Got six hours plowing for this puddly storm. Took the rust off anyway.


I thought it never snowed there anymore?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> Im hoping that holds true here and heads our way. The snow belt hasnt seen anything yet to write home about


It hasn't? We've had snow for 7 weeks.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well its March, winter is starting here.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It hasn't? We've had snow for 7 weeks.


What kind of snow? A inch drop 3 4 times a week. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> What kind of snow? A inch drop 3 4 times a week. Nothing to write home about.


Frozen, white kind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> What kind of snow? A inch drop 3 4 times a week. Nothing to write home about.


https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/february-weather-wrap/1821709506


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/february-weather-wrap/1821709506


Good for you man, glad u got some drops. Slowest season i can rember here, just a ton of salting.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> March is holding true.......Got aboot 7" today and still coming down, suppose to stop midday tomorrow. The Mtn's are getting several feet from this storm.


 March is blizzard month.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/february-weather-wrap/1821709506


Even our radar thinks it should be snowing, but its not


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Our radar here is clear but has been light snow all day .....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> Our radar here is clear but has been light snow all day .....


So radar isn't an accurate tool eh......


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

True story


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Still snowing...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still snowing...


Are you sure? Just had the mutt out. Suns shinning, birds are chirping. They are probably pissed, it's only 14' out, and there's 10" of snow on the ground.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Are you sure? Just had the mutt out. Suns shinning, birds are chirping. They are probably pissed, it's only 14' out, and there's 10" of snow on the ground.


Pretty sure...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure...
> View attachment 191361


And I even see a dumpster. Gotta go over by NYC. I will try to get a horizon picture.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like Photoshopped snow to me. Hell, the plow isn't even down.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Snowed here finally Sunday we get called in and then it rains rest of the night... Wtf. Now it's been in 20's for days...
Just like I said.. messed up here on the island


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Long Islander here! So far we have had less than 2" of snow! 

Of course I picked up a used plow for my F150 as a backup to the Cherokee earlier this year.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

The change I notice mist is we never get 1-3" snow falls anymore.
We might get 2" but it's always with 30 mph winds with gusts over 50 that last for 1.5 to 3 days.
Or they forecast 6-8" and we get 12"


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Its really disheartening. I agree with everyone here.

Work has slowed down and this time year i was hoping to spending time on the road, away from the family, quiet time...

Same deal: Rain like crazy..then cold for days...


----------

